# Gender in personal pronouns



## Dymn

A very simple question: do you have different personal pronouns for both genders? If so, do you have any neuter form that differs from the masculine and feminine one and that you use when you don't know the gender of the person you're talking about or when a group has people from both genders?

*Catalan*:
1st sing - _jo _(m & f)
2nd sing - _tu _(m & f)
3rd sing - _ell _(m), _ella _(f)
1st pl - _nosaltres _(m & f)
2nd pl - _vosaltres _(m & f)
3rd pl - _ells _(m), _elles _(f)

*Spanish*:
1st sing - _yo _(m & f)
2nd sing - _tú _(m & f)
3rd sing - _él _(m), _ella _(f)
1st pl - _nosotros _(m), _nosotras _(f)
2nd pl - _vosotros _(m), _vosotras _(f)
3rd pl - _ellos _(m), _ellas _(f)

(Most?) Romance languages have no neuter forms, the masculine ones (_ells / nosotros, vosotros, ellos_) are used whenever there's at least one man in the group, even if the vast majority of its members are women. _Ell _and _él _are also used when we don't know that person's gender. This is changing due to the rise of feminism, but this is a topic for another thread.

*English*:
1st sing - _I _(m & f)
2nd sing - _you _(m & f)
3rd sing - _he _(m), _she _(f)
1st pl - _we _(m & f)
2nd pl - _you _(m & f)
3rd pl - _they _(m & f)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

1st sing: *«Εγώ»* [eˈɣo] (masc. & fem. & neut.) < Classical *«ἐγώ» ĕgṓ* (masc. & fem. & neut.) --> _I_ (PIE *h₁eǵh₂-/*h₁eǵh₁-/*h₁eǵeH-/*h₁eǵoH- _I_ cf Lat. egō/ego, Proto-Germanic *ek, Proto-Slavic *(j)azъ).
2nd sing. *«Συ»* [si] (mas. & fem. & neut.) & euphonic *«εσύ»* [eˈsi] (masc. & fem. & neut.) < Classical *«σύ» sú* (masc. & fem. & neut.) --> _you (sing.), thee, ye_ (PIE *tuh₂- _you_ cf Skt. त्वम् ‎(tvam), Lat. tū, Proto-Germanic *þū, Proto-Slavic *ty).
3rd sing. *«Αυτός»* [afˈtos] (masc.), *«αυτή»* [afˈti] (fem.), *«αυτό»* [afˈto] (neut.) < Classical pron. *«αὐτός» autós* (masc.), *«αὐτή» autḗ* (fem.), *«αὐτό(ν)» autó(n)* (neut.) --> _himself, herself, itself_, which in oblique cases is the anaphorical pronoun of the 3rd person sing. = _he, she, it_ (PIE *h₂eu- _again_ + *to- _that_).
1st pl: *«Εμείς»* [eˈmis] (masc. & fem. & neut.) < Classical *«ἡμεῖς» hēmeîs* (masc. & fem. & neut.) --> _we_ (PIE *n̥sme-/*ns- _we, us_ cf Skt. वयम् (vayam), _we_, Av. ahma, _us_, Lat. nōs, Proto-Germanic *uns).
2nd pl: *«Σεις»* [sis] (masc. & fem. & neut.) & euphonic *«εσείς»* [eˈsis] (masc. & fem. & neut.) < late Byz.Gr. *«σεῖς» seîs* (masc. & fem. & neut.) which is the plural of *Class.* *«σύ» sú/(Byz.) sý* (see earlier).
The Classical pron. was *«ὑμεῖς» hūmeîs* (masc. & fem. & neut.) --> _you (pl.)_ (PIE *iuH- (nom.), *uos-/*uōs- (acc.), _you (pl.)_ cf Skt. यूयम् (yūyam), _you all_, Hitt. sumēs, Lat. vōs).
3rd pl: *«Αυτοί»* [afˈti] (masc.), *«αυτές»* [afˈtes] (fem.), *«αυτά»* [afˈta] (neut.) < Classical *«αὐτοί» autoí* (masc.), *«αὐταί» autaí* (fem.), *«αὐτά» autá* (neut.) which is the pl. of *«αὐτός, -τή, -τόν»* (see earlier).


----------



## ger4

In *Estonian* it is very simple - there are no gender-specific pronouns at all.
Singular (1st, 2nd, 3rd): _mina, sina, tema_
Plural (1st, 2nd, 3rd):_ meie, teie, nemad_

In *German*, the situation is similar to English, though perhaps not quite the same: in English I sometimes hear 'they' being used in the singular, as a gender-neutral alternative to 'he' or 'she' (is it controversial or widely accepted?). There is no such trend in German.

1st sing - _ich _(m & f)
2nd sing - _du _(m & f)
3rd sing - _er _(m), _sie _(f)
1st pl - _wir _(m & f)
2nd pl - _ihr _(m & f)
3rd pl - _sie_ (m & f)


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:

1st sing. - watashi(m&f)*, boku; ore(masculine)
2nd sing. - kimi, anata, omae(m&f)**
3rd sing. - kare(masculine), kanojo(feminine)
1st/2nd/3rd Pl.***

*watashi is preferred in formal speech, in that case it is used by both men and women. Without that in mind watashi is always spoken by women.
**anata is preferred in formal speech and mostly used by women. Plus the colloquial form of it(anta) is also spoken as much in daily speaking. omae and kimi are less formal and mainly used by men.
***Plurals are formed by adding -tach, -ra, -domo(plural affixes) to the end of each pronoun.


----------



## Gavril

I think that Semitic languages typically differentiate between masculine and feminine for both the second- and third-person pronouns (though not first-person pronouns).

For example, in Hebrew, '_ata_ "thou" and _attem_ "you (pl.)" are masculine, whereas _'at _"thou" and _atten_ "you (pl.)" are feminine.

I'm unsure what Hebrew or other Semitic languages do when the gender of something is uncertain (or when there is a group composed of both genders). We will have to wait for a fluent speaker, or for me to learn more.


----------



## Dymn

810senior said:


> Japanese:
> 
> 1st sing. - watashi(m&f)*, boku; ore(masculine)
> 2nd sing. - kimi, anata, omae(m&f)**
> 3rd sing. - kare(masculine), kanojo(feminine)
> 1st/2nd/3rd Pl.***
> 
> *watashi is preferred in formal speech, in that case it is used by both men and women. Without that in mind watashi is always spoken by women.
> **anata is preferred in formal speech and mostly used by women. Plus the colloquial form of it(anta) is also spoken as much in daily speaking. omae and kimi are less formal and mainly used by men.
> ***Plurals are formed by adding -tach, -ra, -domo(plural affixes) to the end of each pronoun.


So what do you do when you need a neuter pronoun, as in the cases I mentioned in my initial post?


----------



## olaszinho

Italian:

1st sing - io (m & f)
2nd sing - _tu _(m & f)
*3rd sing* - _lui _(m), lei (f) formal and literary_ egli_ (m)_ ella_ (f)
*3rd sing* - _esso_ (m) _essa_ (f) these forms can also translate the English neuter pronoun "It"
1st pl - _noi _(m & f)
2nd pl - _voi _(m & f)
*3rd pl* - _loro_(m and f) formal and literary essi (m) esse (f)


----------



## ger4

On the Nordic Languages forum there  is a very interesting thread about the Swedish 3rd person singular gender-inclusive pronoun _hen_:
Swedish: Non-gender-specific personal pronouns/possessives

Edit - trying to sum up the Swedish 3rd person pronouns: 
_han_ = he 
_hon _= she (+ some other uses)
_hen_ = he & she 
_den_ = (it), singular common gender, not referring to humans
_det_ = it, singular neuter gender  
_de_ = they, regardless of gender 
(pls wait for native speakers, this might not be accurate)


----------



## 810senior

Diamant7 said:


> So what do you do when you need a neuter pronoun, as in the cases I mentioned in my initial post?


To be stupid the simplest way is not to use pronouns. The Japanese language, in essence, doesn't use them as much and frequently as the languages that do.
In most cases, sentences, if originally composed by Japanese, are written down by using normal nouns not pronouns like he, she and they. It's often left out if it's a 1st or 2nd pronoun, regardless of its number(singular or plural).




Diamant7 said:


> do you have any neuter form that differs from the masculine and feminine one and that you use when you don't know the gender of the person you're talking about or when a group has people from both genders?


In that case, if you know some name of theirs, you can say [personal name]tachi(indicates the subject is plural). If not, well I would probably say aitsura[those guys] or ano hito tachi[those people]. To me, the expressions like karera[theymasculine] and kanojora[theyfeminine] are so awkward to use them in daily speaking.


----------



## ahmedcowon

In Arabic:

1st sing: أنا ana (m&f)
1st pl and dual: نحن naħnu (m&f)

2nd sing: أنت anta (m), أنت anti (f)
2nd dual: أنتما antuma (m&f)
2nd pl: أنتم antum (m), أنتن antunna (f)

3rd sing: هو huwa (m), هي hiya (f)
3rd dual: هما huma (m&f)
3rd pl: هم hum (m), هن hunna (f)


* Dual pronouns are not gender-specific.
* 1st person pronouns are also not gender-specific.



Gavril said:


> I'm unsure what Hebrew or other Semitic languages do when the gender of something is uncertain (or when there is a group composed of both genders). We will have to wait for a fluent speaker, or for me to learn more.



Arabic uses the masculine form for a group composed of both gender.


----------



## Medune

Portuguese follows the Romance Languages' paradigm;most of which inherited from latin pronouns iis, ea and its declensions the third person personal pronouns

_Nominative_ pronouns
Eu
Tu
Ele (m.s) Ela (f.s)
Nós
Vós
Eles (m.pl.) Elas(f. pl.)

Unemphatic oblique pronouns _accusative/dative_
me
te
se  (reflexive m/f)  [o, lo,no (m.s.)  a,la, na(f.s.)] just accusative  [lhe ] just dative
nos
vos
se (reflexive) [os,los, nos (m.pl.) as, las, nas (f.pl.)] just accusative [lhes] just dative

Emphatic oblique pronouns
a mim
a ti
a si (reflexive/formal) a ele (m.s)  a ela (m.f.)
a nós
a vós
a si (reflexiva/formal)  a eles (m.pl.) a elas(m.pl.)

Comitative pronouns 

comigo 
contigo
consigo com ele (m.s) com ela (m.f.)
connosco
convosco
consigo com eles (m.pl.) com elas (m.pl.)

Pronouns highlighted in red are those which present gender distinction.

_-no, -lo_ and -_na, -la _are mutant forms of _o_ and _a_, respectively
Comitative pronouns mean: with+_*pronoun*_

Neither the pronominal nomenclature nor the classification above are the usual ones; they just helped make a more easily organised sketch.


----------



## ger4

Latvian:

1st sing: _es_ (m & f)
2nd sing: _tu_ (m & f)
3rd sing: _viņš_ (m), _viņa_ (f)

1st pl: _mēs_ (m & f)
2nd pl: _jūs_ (m & f)
3rd pl: _viņi_ (m)*, _viņas_ (f)

* also used as the 'default' option for mixed groups


----------



## kloie

Serbian
1st sing. Ja
2nd sing. Ti
3rd sing. On-he/ona-she
1st pl. Mi
2nd pl. Vi
3rd pl. Oni-they(m),one-they (f),ona-they(n)


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :*

*Nominative Pronouns*
Eo,Deo,Dego,Jeo (center-north Sardinia) / Deu (south Sardinia)
Tue (north) Tui (south)
Issu (m.), Issa(f.), Isse (m/f)
Nóis (north) / Nósu, Nosàtrus (m.pl.) Nosàtras (f.pl) (south)
Bóis (north) / Bósu, Bosàtrus (m.pl.) Bosàtras (f.pl) (south)
Issos (m.pl.), Issas (f.pl.), Isses (m/f.pl.) (center-north) / Issus, Issas (south)

*Unemphatic oblique pronouns accusative/dative*
Mi
Ti
Lu (m.s. Acc.), La (f.s. Acc.), Li (m/f.s. Dat.), Si (reflexive m.f.)
Nos
Bos
Los (m.pl.Acc.), Las (f.pl. Acc.), Lis (m/f.pl. Dat.), Si (reflexive m.f.)

*Emphatic oblique pronouns*
A mie/mime, A míi/mimi
A tie
A issu (m.), a issa (f.), a isse (m/f, reflexive)
A nóis
A bóis
A issos (m.) a issas (f.) a isses (m/f, reflexive)

*Comitative pronouns *
Cun mécus / cun mégus
Cun técus / cun tégus
Cun issu (m.), Cun issa (f.), Cun isse (m/f)
Cun a nóis
Cun a bóis
Cun issos (m.pl.) Cun issas (f.pl.) Cun isses (m/f.pl.)

**Highligted in blue those with gender distinction*


----------



## Nawaq

1st sing, "je" (m & f)
2nd sing, "tu" (m & f)
3rd sing, "il" (m), "elle" (f)
1st pl, "nous", "on" (m & f)
2nd pl, "vous" (m & f)
3rd pl, "ils" (m), "elles" (f)

*French*


----------



## bazq

ahmedcowon said:


> In Arabic:
> 
> 1st sing: أنا ana (m&f)
> 1st pl and dual: نحن naħnu (m&f)
> 
> 2nd sing: أنت anta (m), أنت anti (f)
> 2nd dual: أنتما antuma (m&f)
> 2nd pl: أنتم antum (m), أنتن antunna (f)
> 
> 3rd sing: هو huwa (m), هي hiya (f)
> 3rd dual: هما huma (m&f)
> 3rd pl: هم hum (m), هن hunna (f)
> 
> 
> * Dual pronouns are not gender-specific.
> * 1st person pronouns are also not gender-specific.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic uses the masculine form for a group composed of both gender.



Hebrew as well uses the masculine form for a mixed group (though there is a marginal feministic-driven phenomenon to address mixed groups using the feminine form).

1st: אני  'ani  (m&f)
1st plural: אנחנו  'anaxnu (m&f)

2nd: אתה  'ata (m)  את 'at (f)
2nd plural: אתם  'atem (m) אתן 'aten (f)

3rd: הוא  hu (m)  היא hi (f)
3rd plural: הם  hem (m)  הן hen (f)

Unlike Arabic there are no dual pronouns.


----------



## Panceltic

Slovenian:

Singular
1st - *jaz*
2nd - *ti*
3rd - *on* (m) / *ona* (f) / *ono* (n)

Dual
1st - *midva* (m) / *medve* (f&n)
2nd - *vidva* (m) / *vedve* (f&n)
3rd - *onadva* (m) / *onidve* (f&n)

Plural
1st - *mi* (m) / *me* (f&n)
2nd - *vi* (m) / *ve* (f&n)
3rd - *oni* (m) / *one* (f) / *ona* (n)

If there is at least one male person in the group, the masculine forms are used.


----------



## Gavril

Armenian has no masculine/feminine gender distinction in any of its pronouns, including the 3rd person ones. *նա *(_na_) means “he/she/it” and *ան */ *այն *(_an / ayn_) means "he/she/it, that".

There is an alternate 3rd person pronoun *ինք* (_ink_), which can be translated “he/she, self”, but I am not sure whether it can mean “it” as well. The plural form of this pronoun is *իրենք* (_irenk_).


----------



## ger4

Upper Sorbian (source: Upper Sorbian grammar)

The pattern seems to be very similar to the Slovenian one mentioned in #17

1st sg. _ja_ (m & f)
2nd sg. _ty_ (m & f)
3rd sg. _woń_ (m), _wona_ (f), _wono_ (n)

1st dual _mój_ (m & f)
2nd dual _wój_ (m & f)
3rd dual _wonaj_ (virile)*, _wonej_ (non-virile)

1st plural _my_ (m & f)
2nd plural _wy_ (m & f)
3rd plural _woni_ (virile)*, _wone_ (non-virile)

* Only used when at least one male person is involved. In all other cases, the non-virile forms are used even if the noun referred to is grammatically masculine.


----------



## Red Arrow

*Dutch:*

1st singular: ik
2nd singular: jij, je, gij, ge, u
3rd singular: hij (m), zij (f), ze (f), het (n)
1st plural: wij, we
2nd plural: jullie
3rd plural: zij, ze

(The ''ij'' form is used to stress something)

As you can see: in plural we always use the female forms, just like in German.


----------



## Sobakus

Panceltic said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> Singular
> 1st - *jaz*
> 2nd - *ti*
> 3rd - *on* (m) / *ona* (f) / *ono* (n)
> 
> Dual
> 1st - *midva* (m) / *medve* (f&n)
> 2nd - *vidva* (m) / *vedve* (f&n)
> 3rd - *onadva* (m) / *onidve* (f&n)
> 
> Plural
> 1st - *mi* (m) / *me* (f&n)
> 2nd - *vi* (m) / *ve* (f&n)
> 3rd - *oni* (m) / *one* (f) / *ona* (n)
> 
> If there is at least one male person in the group, the masculine forms are used.


I'm surprised to see the Feminine/Masculine plural endings generalised to 1st and 2nd p. personal pronouns as well, but how many dialects actually have this distinction?


----------



## Panceltic

It is widespread from what I know. I can't give a relevant opinion though because being a man I can never use "me" and I rarely speak to a group of women (where "ve" is used) 

However, the distinction works out really nice in plural: M*i* smo šl*i* (men), m*e* smo šl*e* (women) etc., but not so in dual: Midv*a* sva šl*a* (men), medv*e* sva šl*i* (women). However, the feminine dual forms of participles and adjectives are usually a sign of careful speech, and they are commonly replaced by plural (Medve sva šl*e*). There is a tendency amongst young women to further 'adapt' the verb, so they say Medv*e* sv*e* šl*e* or Grev*e*! (where the only correct way is to say Greva! = Let's go)

There is also an area in NW Slovenia where women traditionally used male forms.


----------



## Karton Realista

In Polish, as in every (I think) Slavic language you have masculine and feminine pronouns in both plural and singular, if group is one man + x number of females you use male-person plural, for women and neuter things, also masculine obcjects plural is non-male-person.
1. Ja; My
2. Ty; Wy
3. On - he; Oni - them (male-pers.)
Ona - she; One - them (non-male-p.)
Ono - it; One - as above
If you called a person whose gender you don't know "ono", it would be completely insulting (unless you're talking about something that has gramatically neuter gender, like dziecko - child). Polish people would just use człowiek or osoba (human and person, masc. and fem., respectively) and derive the pronoun from that.


----------



## igusarov

Diamant7 said:


> do you have different personal pronouns for both genders?


Russian:
In the context of referring to a person, an animal, a group of people or animals, we use these pronoun forms:

1-sing.: "Я" (male, female);
2-sing.: "Ты" (male, female) for friends, "Вы" (male, female) in polite context;
3-sing.: "Он" (male), "Она" (female);
1-pl.: "Мы" (males, females, mixed group);
2-pl.: "Вы" (males, females, mixed group);
3-pl.: "Они" (males, females, mixed group).

So the problem of addressing a mixed group does not exist.

And adding to Karton Realista's explanation of the neuter gender:


Diamant7 said:


> do you have any neuter form that differs from the masculine and feminine one


The concept of neuter gender does exist in Russian, but it has nothing to do with mixed group of males and females. In Russian, every noun is assigned some gender: masculine, feminine or neuter; even if that noun is inanimate or abstract (for example, a table is masculine, a freedom is feminine, a sea is neuter). Neuter gender is almost never assigned to living objects. Thus, addressing a person in the form of neuter gender would be perceived as if you treated him/her as a thing, and it would be really insulting.


----------



## ger4

Holger2014 said:


> 3rd sing - _er _(m), _sie _(f)


+ _es_ (n)

There are some cases in German where the neuter pronoun _es_ refers to human beings:

_das Kind_ (child) is neuter (as in Polish)
_das Mädchen_ (girl) is neuter as well, just like all other diminutives ending in _-chen_ and _-lein_. There seems to be a trend towards using the feminine pronoun _sie_ instead of neuter _es_ referring to 'girl'* but there are different opinions about whether this is acceptable or not (descriptivism vs prescriptivism, I think...). Apart from that, Standard German uses diminutive suffixes quite rarely (another example, _Fräulein_ ~ 'Miss' is almost obsolete) so this rule doesn't often apply.
*Question to Dutch speakers: are nouns with diminutive suffixes referring to persons (like _meisje_) normally replaced by the neuter pronoun or by masculine / feminine pronouns in accordance with natural gender?


----------



## Armas

Finnish: No genders.

1-sg. _minä_ 
2-sg. _sinä_ 
3-sg. _hän_ (people), _se_ (things, animals)
1-pl. _me_
2-pl. _te_
3-pl. _he_ (people), _ne_ (things, animals)


----------



## twinklestar

Chinese

1st sg. 我 (m & f)
2nd sg. 你 (m & f)
3rd sg.他 (m), 她 (f), 它 (n)

1st dual 我们 (m & f)
2nd dual 你们 (m & f)
3rd dual 他们 (m), 她们 (f), 它们 (n)


----------



## projectsemitic

*Amharic
*
1-sg. እኔ _ïne_
2-sg. አንተ _antä_
2-sg. አንቺ _anči_
3-sg. እሱ/እርሱ _ïssu/ïrsu_
3-sg. እሷ/እርሷ _ïsswa/ïrswa_
1-pl. እኛ _ïñña_
2-pl. እናንተ _ïnnantä_
3-pl. እነሱ/እነርሱ _ïnnässu/ïnnärsu_
2-pol. እⶃ/እርⶃ _ïsswo/ïrswo_
3-pol. እሳቸው/እርሳቸው _ïssaččäw/ïrsaččäw

pol.=polite or formal_


----------



## ger4

twinklestar said:


> 3rd sg.他 (m), 她 (f)


Is it possible to distinguish 他 and 她 in the spoken language as well? Perhaps I'm wrong but I think they have the same pronunciation (at least in Mandarin).


----------



## marrish

Urdu: no distinction in gender of pronouns, but the verb requires a proper form.

Nominative:

میں تو یہ وہ ہم تم آپ یہ وہ 
_maiñ_ (1st pers. sg. pron.), _tū_ (2nd pers. sg. pron.), _yĕh_ (3rd pers. sg. pron.), _vŏh_ (3rd pers. sg. pron.);

_ham_ (1st pers. pl. pron.), _tum_ (2nd pers. pl. pron.), _āp_ (3rd pers. pl. hon. pron.), _yĕh_ (3rd pers. sg. pron.), _vŏh_ (3rd pers. sg. pron.);

Declined, e.g. dative:
مجھے تجھے اسے اُسے ہمیں تمہیں آپ کو اِنہیں اُنہیں
_mujhe_ (1st pers. sg. dat. pron), _tujhe_ (2nd...) _ise_ (3rd... proximate), _use_ (3rd but distant or human beings, even in proximity);
_hameN_ (1st pers. pl dat.) _tumheN_ (2nd pl.) _inheN_ and _unheN_ (3rd pl.).

There is variety in personal pronouns but they don't distinguish gender. Some usages are associated with gender-identity, like usage of 1st. pl. pron. "ham" in function of sg.


----------



## Red Arrow

Holger2014 said:


> *Question to Dutch speakers: are nouns with diminutive suffixes referring to persons (like _meisje_) normally replaced by the neuter pronoun or by masculine / feminine pronouns in accordance with natural gender?


_Het meisje is *haar* bal verloren. *Ze* moet leren beter om te gaan met *haar* spullen._

For humans, we always look at the biological sex.

Situation in the Netherlands:
For objects, there is no difference between masculine and feminine anymore.
_De regering *haar *beleid. = De regering *zijn* beleid._

For animals, you always look at the biological sex.

Situation in Flanders and Standard Dutch:
For objects, there is still a difference between masculine and feminine.
_De regering *haar *beleid. _(regering = feminine)_
De regering *zijn *beleid. _

For animals, you can choose whether you use the correct grammatical gender, or look at the biological sex.


----------



## twinklestar

Holger2014 said:


> Is it possible to distinguish 他 and 她 in the spoken language as well? Perhaps I'm wrong but I think they have the same pronunciation (at least in Mandarin).



Sorry for replying late, Holger. I missed the alert.

No way to distinguish them by pronunciations. You are correct. They, the three characters 他(musculine)，她(feminine)，它(neuter), have exactly same pronunciations including tones.


----------



## ger4

twinklestar said:


> They, the three characters 他(musculine)，她(feminine)，它(neuter), have exactly same pronunciations including tones.


Thank you!


----------



## franknagy

Holger2014 said:


> In *Estonian* it is very simple - there are no gender-specific pronouns at all.


 No distinction of gender, just like in Estonian:
én, te , ő ; mi, ti, ők.


----------



## franknagy

Medune said:


> Comitative pronouns
> 
> comigo
> contigo
> consigo com ele (m.s) com ela (m.f.)
> connosco
> convosco
> consigo com eles (m.pl.) com elas (m.pl.)



The above series of comitative pronouns in Spanish is valid only for the preposition _"con"._
*In Hungarian all suffixes and postpositions behave like this.*
With ... = -val, -vel.
velem = to me
veled
vele
velünk
veletek
velük

To ... = -hoz, hez, höz.
hozzám = to me
hozzád
hozzá
hozzánk
hozzátok
hozzájuk.

Below = alatt (written separated by a space after the noun9:
alattam = below me
alattad
alatta
alattunk
alattatok
alattuk


----------



## Stoggler

Welsh is fairly straightforward:

1st sg. = i, fi, mi
2nd sg. = ti
3rd sg masc. = o, e (dialect variation)
3rd sg. fem. = hi

1st pl. = ni
2nd pl. = chwi, chi (dialect variation)
3rd pl. = nhw

Welsh, along with the other Celtic languages, has inflected prepositions where the preposition is inflected if used with a personal pronoun.  An example, using the preposition "ar" (meaning "on"):

1st sg. = arnaf (i)
2nd sg. = arnat (ti)
3rd sg. masc. = arno (e/o)
3rd sg. fem. = arni (hi)

1st. pl. = arnom (ni)
2nd pl. = arnoch (chi)
3rd pl. = arnynt (nhw)

There can be dialect variations in these forms, especially with certain prepositions (like "gan", which is used in possessive constructions in the north of the country)


----------



## franknagy

Stoggler said:


> Welsh is fairly straightforward:
> 
> 1st sg. = i, fi, mi


Stoggler:
Whei i, when fi and when mi?


----------



## Stoggler

My recall on that is a little hazy, but if I recall correctly, i is the standard subject pronoun when used with most verbs (e.g. dw i = I am).  Fi is used in certain irregular verb conjugations and is possible in those inflected prepositions I mentioned earlier (the actual pronoun is not obligatory).  Mi, I think, only follows the preposition i (meaning "to").


----------

